# MK3 Jetta GL 2.0 stuck?/frozen? parking brake



## lunari (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey Vortexers,

I noticed this morning that my parking brake is stuck "on" even when the handle shows it should be in the "off" position. It has been cold here lately so I figure it could be frozen. It's supposed to get back up to 40F this weekend so if it thaws and that fixes it I will just refrain from using the parking brake when it's going to be below freezing. 

My question is though, is there anything I can check to verify if it is indeed just frozen? I have the link to Dan's VW page that has the walkthrough for the cable replacement but it looks like that is for a VR6 car as it has rear disks but I have rear drums. Is the process the same for both?

Thank you,
Anthony


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Very close, as you still have cables. You may want to look in a Bently Manual.


----------



## lunari (Jul 9, 2009)

I do have a bentley manual. Anyways, it must have gotten warm enough today, a bit of the ice is melting were we pull into our street. Thankfully, the parking brake is back to working as well so I will just refrain from using it until it warms up again.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

This is a common problem with MKIIIs & MKIVs. I had the same thing happen the other morning. Several posts on here on Vortex about the poor design of the cables and rubber end caps. Apparently water will seep down into the cables and turn to ice when it freezes. I squirted some wire rope/chain lubricant down into the cables and it seemed to help.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Have you looked at the cable housings? Is the outer covering still on them, if it's cracked and/or missing, water will get in real easy and you will continue to have this problem until they are replaced. No way around it.


----------

